# Gentoo entrümpeln

## alex00

Hallo nutze jetzt schon seit Jahren Gentoo und bin hochzufrieden. Habe jetzt aber den Eindruck, dass es doch ziemlich viel Platz auf meiner Festplatte frisst. Ich habe damals von KDE 3.1->2->3->4->5->KDE 4.2->3 geupdatet und vermute mal dass da auch einiges an Schrott über ist. Kann man Gentoo irgendwie entrümpeln ohne dass ich alles kaputt mache? Danke für jeden Tipp.

----------

## disi

Also die beiden Verzeichnisse, die vielleicht jeder kennt:

die Source Pakete: /usr/portage/distfiles

emerge temp Verzeichnis: /var/tmp/portage

Das /var/tmp/portage sollte man ohne Probleme loeschen koennen, bei distfiles musst du eben die nochmal herunterladen die du installierst.

//edit: oder eben /var/log/ mal durchstoebern nach alten Dateien (benutzt du logrotate?)

----------

## alex00

Nein verwende nicht logrotate.

----------

## disi

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Nein verwende nicht logrotate.

 

Ich hatte mal eine 1-2 GB grosse /var/log/messages bis mich Jemand darauf hingewiesen hatte  :Smile: 

Im Grunde ist das ein kleines Script (via Cron gestartet), das deine Logfiles nach Groesse oder Datum abschneidet und komprimiert im /var/log/ ablegt.

----------

## misterjack

Oder man verwendet metalog, das macht das automatisch  :Smile: 

----------

## Martux

Ein emerge -av --depclean schadet auch nicht.

Aber vorsichtig die Liste durchschauen vorm absetzen...

Außerdem kannst Du vorher noch das world file (/var/lib/portage/world) durchschauen und nicht benötigte Einträge entfernen.

Alte Kernelsourcen in /usr/src fressen u.U. auch ne Menge Platz.

----------

## merlin2k

 *disi wrote:*   

> ... bei distfiles musst du eben die nochmal herunterladen die du installierst...

 

oder du benutzt 

```
eclean distfiles
```

----------

